# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Ведущий фестивальный комитет в Европе....

## izmail

Ежегодно ездим на фестивали Fiestalonia Milenio. Уже 5 лет.... И не зря их признали лучшими в Европе)

Когда только начинали, всё было хорошо (уже 7-8 лет функционируют), а сейчас- это что-то невероятное... С каждым годом всё круче) За это время дети выучили их гимн наизусть))


Как примерно проходят их конкурсы можно посмотреть на их сайте. После каждого конкурса вывешивают на сайт полные отчёты с результатами, фотками и видео! Всегда всё очень весело и ярко.
Команда орг. комитета очень доброжелательная и отзывчивая, во всяком случае если с ними не конфликтовать (Видели пару раз каких-то неадекватных педагогов, которые получали предупреждения, а потом и дисквалификацию...)

Уровень участников хороший, достаточно высокий, жюри компетентное (3-4 человека обычно сидит, из разных стран).

В общем, думаю после просмотра их сайта, вы навсегда захотите остаться с ними. Кстати за 5 лет мы посетили 5 разных конкурсов от этой организации, в 2х странах. В год у них проходит около 25 конкурсов-фестивалей, на любой вкус, цвет, период и время года)

http://www.fiestalonia.com/index.html

----------

